# Looking for part time work



## jkh429 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am currently employed full-time as a coder/biller but am looking for additonal part-time work in the evenings or on the weekends. I can also be available at any time by cell phone or email.

JENNIFER K WHITNEY,  CPC
Surprise, Arizona 85379
623-760-3598
jenniferwhitney@cox.net

OBJECTIVE

Medical Billing professional seeking a telecommuting position to utilize and enhance skills and proficiencies while providing timely and efficient support in business management.

SKILLS

 Appeals Submission/Follow Up
 Coding
 Editing, Proofreading
 Payment Posting
 Insurance Claim Submission/Processing
 Switchboard Relief
 Customer Service
 Appointment Scheduling
 Account Balancing
 Familiar with Docutap and Misys 
 Proficient in MS Word, Excel, Outlook, CPT, ICD-9-CM
 Home Office Includes: Windows Vista, Fax, Printer, High-Speed Internet, and Telephone.

WORK HISTORY

Certified Professional Coder/ Lead Billing Specialist
Advantage Urgent Care 
 April 2005-Present

Checking  patients in/out
Collecting copays and balances
Verifying insurances
Entering patient information
Scanning patient records
Handled daily deposits
 Charge entry
 Payment Posting
Work denials/no-pays
 Appeals submission and follow-up
 Submission of all claims
 Collections
 Accounts receivables
Correcting any errors in billing/charges
Answering incoming phone calls and returning voicemail messages
Training of other employees
Maintaining current access to insurance websites for verification/claim purposes
Auditing charts to verify all charges were billed correctly
Making minor management decisions
In charge of billing department/employees when manager is out of office
Was promoted to billing in July 2006 and Lead biller in January 2009

Front Office Receptionist
Pediatrix
1998-2005

Scheduling Appointments
Answering incoming phone calls 
Checking patients in/out and collecting copays and balances
End of day balancing 
Charge Entry
Medical Records
Scanning patient records
Pulling charts for next day appointments
Verifying future appointments
Handled daily deposits
Was promoted to working part time in billing 


File Clerk
Sun Valley Arthritis Center
1996-1998

Filing papers in correct place in patient charts
Entering patient demographics
Checking patients in/out
Collecting copays
Getting referrals for future appointments
Opening/Distributing all incoming mail
Handled daily deposits
Was promoted to Front Office after 6 months and Referral Specialist after 8 months


EDUCATION

Desert Compliance & Education Services
Completed coursework in CPT and ICD-9-CM coding.
Received CPC certification in October 2007

Cactus High School
Diploma 1998

Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders

*References available upon request.


----------

